# Tualatin Acres Dakota Oreo. Due March 29



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

A week and one day until Dakota's due date, which means she could go any time! Her ligaments are still strong. They started softening yesterday evening and re-strengthened today....so she is starting prepare. Her udder has a ways to go, but she filled at the last minute last year with a huge one. Definitely expecting triplets if not more. She is absolutely enormous. Bigger than last year with trips. Her rear legs are starting to lose their angulation and her rump is getting steeper. She is usually super flat over her top line all the way to her tail-head.




























It is very muddy in about half of the pen right now. It has rained non-stop for two weeks. I keep throwing bales of straw out there but it gets worked into the mud within a few days. We are supposed to pick up a truckload of pea gravel tomorrow to put down, and her kidding pen she will go in here soon is nice and dry. I just finished a great second shelter for the pen. I forgot to take pictures, it is so beautiful!

I need two doelings from this girl, but we shall see.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

She definitely looks bigger than my girls who are also due right around the same time. Crossing my fingers that you get some doelings! I'm hoping for the same.

We are getting constant rain and snow here right now. I'm tired of slogging through to mud when I'm feeding!!! Spring, where are you??

I'm excited to hear when she kids and see pictures. Looks like she should have some really cute babies!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! She is Really big... I hope she has those 2 does for you.. and maybe more! 
I'm SO tired of the rain now too!! and my goaties are too... we've had dry weather for the passed 2 days and they ran and danced.... they were so happy! HURRY SPRING!
Good luck and have a happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a nice Doe.. can't wait ..to see her babies... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I agree about the rain and mud. I usually love rain, because it seems like the rainy season doesn't last long. But it has rained every single day and night for at least two weeks now and the ground just can't handle all that water. My poor pregnant mare has a vat of soup for a run. Her stall is nice and dry, but she doesn't want to go out and walk around in her run because it's a giant puddle (and it's sand on top of granite that apparently isn't draining properly.) Because of that she is stocking up in her hind legs due to the inactivity and extra weight she is carrying. Starting tomorrow I'm going to walk her leisurely for a half hour a day. Poor thing still has two months to go and is enormous. I GOT MY PEA GRAVEL TODAY! Sorry, excitement. It only covered a half of each pen I was filling, but that is enough to make a large, mud free area around the shelters to stand/lay in and dry out the hoofies. At least our mud isn't deep. It's only about 1/4 inch but it is sticky and very SLICK (red clay.)

UPDATE:
Dakota's udder has at least doubled in size over night and feel's rather firm. It isn't tight yet and you can tell it is still working on filling as one side is bigger than the other (it was more even when I checked on her before sunset.) Her ligs are still pretty tight, but she has definitely dropped. She is half as wide as she was in the photos I posted yesterday. Her stomach just might start draggin on the ground! Lol. She has such a darling face. Here is a photo of her when she isn't furry and fat:










She does have a weakness over her chine, but it is exaggerated in this photo because she was thin enough her spine was protruding to a degree (no fat cover). I got her bred and had no idea how far along she was and couldn't get her weight built up enough through feeding before she gave birth. This year she is fat and sassy, so I'll get better photos once it is consistently warm enough to clip all my goats.

This is the buck she is bred to:
Northern Fork WP Tomahawk










Again, better pictures in warmer weather posed up and without all his fuzz.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks guys.


 Your welcome..... :thumb:

Nice...... :greengrin:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Both parents are beautiful! I'm sure that means you will get bucks (at least that is how it works here) but I'm wishing you luck! Can't wait for pics of kids! :stars:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well my last doe to kid (and the first of the year) had triplet bucks....she wasn't a super nice doe though and I sold her after I sent her remaining kid off on a bottle. So she was the one I didn't care about on gender. So maybe a balancing act will happen and I will get three girls? Lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oreo is really pretty


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks! She still have pretty firm ligaments this morning. They were really low last night, but strengthened up today. Babies are kicking very vigorously this morning. I can feel at least two. The kicks are far enough apart in location that they have to be two separate kids. They are pretty heavy as well and you can feel their heads or bums or something pressing up against the stomach without much trouble. They feel large, so I'm hoping she has an easy time passing them. Pearl's kids by the same sire were also quite large and they were really tangled and I had a hard time getting them out (almost had to call a vet for a c-section), but one was also mal-positioned up on top of the rumen and was sideways. These guys all seem to be in the proper place in the tummy.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Day 145 today. Ligs have been exactly the same since last night. They were firm yesterday morning again, but really loose and low last evening. Still loose this morning, and again this evening at feeding time. I think we have passed the phase where the ligs soften then re-strengthen and she is in the stage where she is experiencing a steady softening of all of those rear structures. I'm hoping for this weekend, because I have a lot of free time the next three days and can be here all day everyday.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Goodie!! Cant wait to see kids from these 2 beauties... Good luck!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

No change. Udder and ligs are still the same. I think she is going to hold out until her actual due date. I can easily feel a kid sitting on the floor of her abdomen in front of her udder this morning, but no movement even with some slight bumping. Hoping it is just sleeping or something and will be active later on. I had to spray some Permectrin II on her a few days ago as I found lice and wanted them gone before the kids gets here and infect them. Was told it was safe for pregnant does, but I'm super paranoid. 

I also worry my does didn't get enough calcium during pregnancy this year. Last year I fed alfalfa, but have had a hard time getting quality stuff this year and have been feeding free choice grass hay with some clover and daily Purina Goat Chow which is SUPPOSED to have a proper calcium/phosphorous ratio. At least that is something it proudly touts. I'm picking up some alfalfa pellets today to supplement everyone, but I'm worried I should have done this sooner for the development of Dakota's kids after hearing some bad things about Purina grain.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay, progress! About thirty minutes ago I fed and checked Dakota and her ligaments are next to non-existent. I can barely, barely feel them if I go really deep but I suspect they will be gone over night. She has gone posty and her udder is bigger and tight. I feel like it could tighten just a tad more and that she could get even more posty, but I also suspect that should happen over-night as well. My bet is kids tomorrow night or early morning on the 28th based on her past pregnancies. Day 147 today. I found a couple live lice on her though, although they were sluggish and the rest appeared dead. Hopefully it is just taking those stragglers a few days to finally die. I felt babies kicking but they are very subdued compared to normal, so here is to hoping they are getting ready to come out!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

My bet has been kids this evening by 8 o'clock or so. But now I'm think she may wait until tomorrow morning and that is my latest bet. I've gotten into the habit of making fun little bets with my husband about when the kids will show up. I think this time the loser has to take the winner to a movie.

I thought her udder was pretty full last night, but is enormous this morning in contrast. The right side could fill a little more. I shaved her backside and her udder last night in the dark, thinking that the porch light was going to be good enough. I looked at that clip job this morning and laughed. Forgot to get her lower legs as well, they always drip on the backs of their legs it seems. Her rump has gotten so steep as of this morning that you could probably ski down it.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Long strings of discharge and contractions! So excited! I'm positive she will have kids today before dark. Yes, positive thinking. Now I wish it would stop freaking raining.... Man, I update this thread too much.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOOOOO GO OREO!!!!!

lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't wait for babies!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Boy! Good luck!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy cow, quadruplets! Three doelings and one buckling. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: .... HUGE buck kid, one normal size doe and two very tiny doelings. The tiny ones are in the house and quite weak. They have all had some selenium gel and nutridrench. The indoor kids got some karo syrup and were syringe fed some colostrum and are bundled up with hot water bottles. Seem functional and try and stand if you pester them but just very tired. Hopefully they will perk up here soon.

Won't have photos til tomorrow.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! quads! Congratulations!!! Hope the wee ones perk up quick!


----------

